# Shaking head after cleaning ears?



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I cleaned Biscuit's ears on Sunday with Zymox ear cleaning enzyme solution - just soaked some cotton balls and wiped everything down thoroughly, and I let some solution run down into her ears like our vet said to do. The bottle actually says to flush the ear liberally with the solution, but Bisc isn't such a fan of that procedure so we used the cotton balls. Her ears weren't particularly dirty, but it had been awhile so a cleaning seemed in order. I've used Zymox before on her without a problem.

Anyway, the problem is that now she's shaking her head periodically, like maybe she can still feel some of the solution in her ears or something? One of her ears also seems like it might be producing more wax than before. They don't smell bad or look red or anything, and it doesn't seem to be hurting her, so I don't think it's an infection, but clearly her ears are bugging her or she wouldn't be shaking her head like that. Obviously if this continues it's off to the vet, but has anyone else run across this and does anyone have suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

I've had dogs react similarly when there was wax further down in the ear, that just wasn't very noticeable beforehand.. Getting the cleanser down into the ear can sort of flush some of that out, where you didn't see it before. Most of the time they would stop shaking their heads within a couple of days, though, unless there was an underlying infection or wax still down in the ear.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My dog always does that, she needs her ears flushed/cleaned regularly due to ear issues. It doesn't matter if there's solution left in there, it will come out on its own. It does produce very greasy, yucky ears though....


----------

